# The Amazingness that is LUSH



## BettieBloodshed (May 13, 2005)

Does any one else use lush hair products?

I just started using the solid shampoo and Ameircan Cream conditioner about a month ago, and my hair has never felt so amazing.

Not only is it soft and shiney, but it isnt so soft that it wont hold a ponytail.
Amazing!!


----------



## user2 (May 14, 2005)

yeah I use the hard solid shampoo and its amazing.....


----------



## martygreene (May 14, 2005)

I tried their hair care products, and they left my hair feeling dry, waxy, and disgusting.


----------



## kawaii (May 14, 2005)

I only use Lush product when I have a shower or a bath, also to wash my hair and condition it.  I love Arabian Bright and Ultimate shine for my hair. 
Indeed I'm a Lush addict so I could talk and talk about Lush products. Hahaha.
Kawaii


----------



## HotPink (May 14, 2005)

I use pretty much every product from Lush except their hair products, but only because my hair is dyed and I have to use color safe products.

Besides MAC, Lush is my other addiction....I love it


----------



## Paradisco (May 15, 2005)

I love their Irresistable Bliss solid shampoo.  My hair feels like the ringlets of small children after using it.  Also, the Coolaulin conditioner smells like coconut with just a hint of a grandfather's pipe.  I LOVE Lush.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 22, 2005)

i have some  yummy smelling Candy Fluff  lush powder . my mom brought it back from england for me. i love the way it smells it also has little shimmers in it.


----------

